# CVS- Zugriff



## Rosti4 (26. Mai 2009)

hallo alle zusammen !

ich möchte von einem cvs server vorlagen verwenden dazu muss ich zugriff haben und diese files kopieren! 

jedoch scheitere ich schon am verbindungsaufbau !

ich bin java neuling und wäre über hilfe und unterstützung sehr dankbar !

mfg


----------



## leibimatZe (26. Mai 2009)

Womit möchtest du den auf den CVS zugreifen?
Mit Eclipse?  oder vlt mit einem anderen Tool?

Grüße


----------



## Rosti4 (26. Mai 2009)

ich benutze zum programmieren eclipse aber ich möchte in meinen programm einen cvs zugriff einbinden


----------



## leibimatZe (26. Mai 2009)

Ah sorrry ich dachte du musst codeunabhängig aufn CVS, wie du das im Code programmierst weis ich jetzt ausm stegreif auchnet, hab dich da falsch verstanden. sorry


----------



## Rosti4 (26. Mai 2009)

trotzdem danke ich hoffe es kann mir ein anderer helfen


----------



## tuxedo (26. Mai 2009)

Hast du's schon damit probiert? 

--> java cvs library - Google-Suche


----------



## Rosti4 (26. Mai 2009)

ich habe diese library eingebunden usw aber ich weiß nicht was ich alles in welcher reihenfolge tun muss ! ich habe noch nie so einen client oder soewas programmiert


----------



## leibimatZe (26. Mai 2009)

Dann solltest du genau beschreiben WAS du hast und WAS du nicht verstehst, damit man dir vernünftig helfen kann


----------



## Rosti4 (26. Mai 2009)

ich habe die "org-netbeans-lib-cvsclient.jar" library eingebunden und will in meinem programm auf datein am server zugreifen bzw diese verwenden also eigentlich nur read von einem cvs server ! noch etwas unklar ?


----------



## tuxedo (26. Mai 2009)

Dann solltest du die JavaDoc zu org-netbeans-lib-cvsclient.jar studieren (wirds da geben wo du dieses Ding her hast). Zu vielen Librarys gibts Beispielcode. Solltest dich da mal auf die Suche machen.

Hier wird keiner auswendig wissen wie deine Lib zu benutzen ist. 

- Alex


----------



## Rosti4 (26. Mai 2009)

das ist mein problem ich finde keine docu die mir hilft !

javacvs: Getting started with JavaCVS

vl fangt einer von euch etwas damit an ich komm nicht dahinter was ich tun muss und was nicht !


----------



## tuxedo (26. Mai 2009)

Die Doku beschreibt, soweit ich das überflogen hab, recht gut wie die Lib zu benutzen ist.

Vorschlag: Du  liest das Ding nochmal aufmerksam und probierst den dort gezeigten Beispielcode aus. Wenn du dann auf Probleme stößt meldest du dich wieder.

- Alex


----------



## Rosti4 (26. Mai 2009)

ich hab mir dass jetzt alles nocheinmal durchgelesen und i versteh net was ich wofür brauche , am unklarsten sind für mich die einstellungen bzw der nutzen vom cvsroot 

ich verstehr den cvsroot als wurzelverzeichniss und deshav verstehe ich nicht was der erste programmteil der beschrieben wird eig tut 

(ich weiß es hört sich sicher schrecklich an für euch doch ich kenne mich in dieser materie einfach nicht aus und brauche deshalb drinngend hilfe)


----------



## tuxedo (26. Mai 2009)

Probieren geht über studieren ...

Warum nimmst du nicht einfach das Beispiel und versuchst es irgendwie ans laufen zu bekommen? Man muss am Anfang nicht immer 100,0% wissen was passiert. Das kann man im nachhinein noch herausfinden.


----------



## Rosti4 (26. Mai 2009)

ich probier das seit 4 stunden doch ich bekomme immer dieselbe meldung .....

No CVS root is set. Use the cvs.root property, e.g. java -Dcvs.root="server:user@host:/usr/cvs" or start the application in a directory containing a CVS subdirectory or use the -d command switch.

dabei mache ich genau das was in dieser docu steht !


----------



## tuxedo (26. Mai 2009)

Hast du denn dieses CVS Root gesetzt? Zur kurzen erklärung: Wenn du einen separaten CVS Server hast, ist "CVS Root" dieser separate Server. Und den musst du eben wie beschrieben angeben. Gibst du den nicht an kommt diese Fehlermeldung. 

Hast du ihn angegeben, und diese Meldung kommt trotzdem, hast du etwas falsch gemacht. Dann solltest du aber nicht hier posten und sagen "es geht nicht", sondern posten "ich hab A, B unc C gemacht, X, Y und Z schon versucht, aber der frisst mein CVS Root nicht ..."


- Alex


----------



## Rosti4 (26. Mai 2009)

ich weiß nicht wie ich diesen cvs root einstelle bzw wie ich den herausbekomme !

und genau deswegen habe ich diesen thread erstellt um einen cvs-zugriff durchzuführen !

welche fehler auftretten wusste ich im vorhinein noch nicht


----------



## tuxedo (26. Mai 2009)

>> ich weiß nicht wie ich diesen cvs root einstelle bzw wie ich den herausbekomme !

Um dein "Problem" mal zu übersetzen:

Du willst etwas googeln, kennst aber die Adresse von Google nicht?

Sorry, aber damit du dich mit einem CVS Server verbinden kannst, solltest du schon seine Adresse kennen und einen gültigen Account hierfür haben. Auch solltest du wissen wie du dich auf den CVS Server verbinden kannst, bzw. ob er PSERVER oder anderes anbietet. All solches Wissen ist CVS Basis-Wissen das man auch vollkommen ohne diese CVS Java Library braucht um mit dem CVS Server sprechen zu können. Hat also absolut nix mit Java oder einer Programmiersprache zu tun.

Mal was anderes: Hast du schonmal versucht mit einem fertiugen CVS Client auf den CVS Server zuzugreifen? Wenn nein: Dann musst du noch viel lernen, bevor du dich an so eine Anwendung wagst.
Wenn ja: Dann versteh ich dein Problem nicht. Du hast alle Informationen, inklusive der, die dir sagt wie du den CVS Root angeben musst und bekommst es trotzdem nichtmal ansatzweise gebacken?

- Alex


----------



## Rosti4 (26. Mai 2009)

ich will mich ja nur mit einem client auf dem server einloggen und von diesem server files !

ich habe vorher geschrieben dass ich nicht weiß ob ich das cvsroot brauche ... und ich weiß dass ich noch viel lernen muss deswegen bin ich ja hier aber mir nur ständig zusagen dass ich nicht weiß was ich brauche bring mir auch nichts !

ich würde gerne schritt für schritt wissen was ich tun muss bzw was ervorderlich ist und was nicht !


----------



## maki (26. Mai 2009)

Kann tuxedo nur zustimmen, wenn du es schaffst dich mit einem normalen Client zu verbinden, weisst du schon was der CVSRoot ist und welches Protokol unterstützt wird.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass hier jemand Lust hat auf die Grundlagen und Details von CVS (würg) einzugehen, und welche Einstellungen dein Server hat können wir nicht wissen sondern nur raten.


----------



## Rosti4 (26. Mai 2009)

ich schaffe es aber noch nicht mich als client zu verbinden


----------



## maki (26. Mai 2009)

Dann können wir dir auch nicht helfen, hatte dir tuxedo doch schon gesagt, dein Problem hat nix mit Java oder der CVS API die du nutzen willst zu tun.
Das Problem ist schlicht dass du keinen Zugriff auf den CVS Server bekommst.

Würde an deiner Stelle mal jemanden Fragen der das kann.


----------



## Rosti4 (26. Mai 2009)

ich verwende im eclipse cvs ! also muss es möglichsein eine verbindung über dieses programm herzustellen !

ich habe es wie in der anleitung beschrieben ist probiert 

    PServerConnection c = new PServerConnection();
    connection = c;
    c.setUserName(userName);
    c.setEncodedPassword(encodedPassword);
    c.setHostName(hostName);
    c.setRepository(repository);        
    c.open();        

und hier die selben daten eingesetzt wie im eclipse 
und dann bekomme ich die fehlermeldung :

No CVS root is set. Use the cvs.root property, e.g. java -Dcvs.root="server:user@host:/usr/cvs" or start the application in a directory containing a CVS subdirectory or use the -d command switch.


----------



## maki (26. Mai 2009)

Nimm doch alle Daten aus Eclipse, unter anderem auch den CVSRoot.


----------



## Rosti4 (26. Mai 2009)

das habe ich gemacht !

es kommt immer dieselbe meldung !


----------



## tuxedo (26. Mai 2009)

Ich mag es nioch mich wiederholen zu müssen. Aber lies doch mal die Meldung und versuche zu verstehen was sie dir damit sagen will ...

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Okay, ich verrats dir. Erzähls aber keinem weiter. Denn das ist das ultimative Geheimnis -> Top Secret!

Beim starten deines Programms musst du ein Kommandozeilenflag setzen. In eclipse machst man das über die "Run configuration" bei "Additional JVM parameters" (oder so ähnlich). Da trägst du dann ein:

-Dcvs.root="server:user@host:/usr/cvs"

Wobei du natürlich die Daten von deinem CVS Server angeben musst ...

.
.
.
.
.
.

Und ich erzähl dir noch ein Geheimnis: :rtfm: und umsetzen was da steht hilft ungemein ...


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mai 2009)

Wenn du nur eine Datei aus dem Repository holen willst, warum dann über haupt mit CVS Client Implementierungen anfangen? Per SSH auf den Server verbinden und die Datei einfach kopieren. Solange du nicht auf Revision XY der Datei zugreifen musst reicht das doch völlig.


----------



## Rosti4 (28. Mai 2009)

es geht nicht nur um eine datei sondern um mehrere datein die ständig gewartet und erweitert werden ! aber danke für deinen tip !


----------

